# Triton - "Just Chillin'"



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is the first of several series of pics I plan on posting of my tiger oscar, Triton, over the next little while...










































Next series will be entitled "Butterfly," so stay tuned for that in an upcoming thread...
BV


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

wow weird i was just about to pm you about how triton is doing lol.He is looking good you should ad a few plants to kinda balance the tank .IMO.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks jacklover!
I should have mentioned that the tank is so bare because I'm going to be moving in the near future, so I've removed a lot of what was in there in preparation for the move.
BV


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ok gotcha well the ruins looks good triton looks good makes me want to get a tiger oscar insted of a albino lol


----------



## hunter99 (Dec 16, 2007)

awsome oscar
triton lookin great nice job BV


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, hunter!  
BV


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

tritons still looking great :thumb:


----------



## doghair (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking good there.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, Art & doghair. 
BV


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

He looks really, really good BV!! I love his color and markings!! :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks heylady!
He's got some really vibrant orange which I think might show up better in the close-ups I'll be including in my next thread. :thumb: 
BV


----------



## south coast nelly (Oct 12, 2006)

tritons looking great =D> 
great to see him again, i dont come here that often anymore so its nice to see some ole faces :dancing:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Nelly!  
BV


----------

